# Vixies Babies! "Gizmo" (ok folks, last set lol)



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

This little man is MY favorite, and while he is officially looking for a home...im not realy activly pushing him, there are adds out there for him, but truth be told, i REALY want to keep him (everyone who knows me knows i REALY want a black and white chi!)

Hes the smallest in the litter chartin at 3 1/2-4 lbs full grown and kinda the odd one out...i mean how on eath did we get 3 blueish puppies and 1 black and white one?! genetics is a funny thing sometimes. He has a gorgeous coat especially for such a young pup, and hes such a litle cutie pie!
Even the tech was suprised and asked where the hell he came from. the vet was worried that vixie had been mated twice, once by dodger, and once by a boston terrier lol...I assured him certainly not...I love the oddballs!

He is officially a tricolour, but hes only lightly marked the 3rd.
He is primarily Black and White with BLUE FAWN on his knees, eyebrows and cheeks. (see theres some blue in him lol)
Hes just such a little doll!

Birth:









Wk1:









Wk2:









Wk3:









Wk4:









Wk5:








(how can you say no to THAT face!)

Wk6:










Soooo want to keep him lol!


----------



## *Nikki* (Jun 25, 2006)

Oh my hes cute You should keep him


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

OMG and a lc, wow, he's beautiful. I hope you keep him.


----------



## gavinjenn123 (Sep 13, 2006)

sooo cute...I Think that you should keep Him....I wanna see him grow..


----------



## Mexibeach (Oct 20, 2005)

These pix are just adorable. You've made my day - it's been so long and boring. I hope you decide to keep this lil cutie!! I dunno how you can send any of them away - that must be very difficult. All of them are such angels.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Oh no I just adore this one :love7:


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Ya know, I was thinking about breeding somewhere down the line (most likely after the kids are older) but there's no way I could hand over those cute little faces lol. I def. would not be handing over THAT one! He's adorable!!


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

omg!!! how cuuuuute!!! i think you HAVE to keep him


----------



## Jangles021204 (Sep 20, 2006)

I agree, you have to keep this one! He was born the oddball just for you, black and white like you wanted! I think it's fate.


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

i really think he is my favorite


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

No you musn't keep him you said you can't so no to that face so he'll be rotten and therefore you must send him to me :lol:


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Yes definately a keeper, that face in picture number 5................


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

He's such a cutie! You should keep him.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

OMG KEEP HIM!!! He is the cutest thing I've ever seen!!
I love the Week 5 pic *dies*
I remember when I saw Carl at 5 weeks old- it's such a fun age!! They're little roly polies :love5:


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

I say Keep Him.. he's the cutest of the bunch... course I love the black/whites too!!


----------



## Chili's Mom (Sep 23, 2006)

OMG... He's gorgeous!!! I would keep him.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Oh can I have him, please, please, please??? I just have too! I can't say NO to that face!


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Oh he's ADORABLE!! I want to keep him too :love5:


----------



## Candycane (Jun 1, 2006)

He is so cute. He's a keeper!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

u should keep him  that week 5 pic is soooo cute


----------



## lilmisscookie (Dec 24, 2005)

Oh my! He's sooooo cute! I'd take him in a heartbeat too!!!


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

you have to keep him he is adorable,cutie,and will be a handsome chi all grownup.


----------



## Gizmo's Mommy (Oct 22, 2006)

That little cutie is all mine now lol... I am good friends with Foxywench and her family, I found out he was the only one left and had to have him.. he's been home a week today and doing GREAT. At least with me having him, they get to see him all the time..woohoooooo..
And I agree, he is a keeper lol...and the cutest.


----------



## luv4huas (Oct 25, 2006)

i c red x's no chi


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

Absolutely perfect!!! I to have a soft spot for black&whites  .......


----------



## ddansik (Dec 26, 2005)

foxey they he is so cute I would keep him


----------



## Gizmo's Mommy (Oct 22, 2006)

Foxy can see him anytime she wants lol, In fact she has seen him since leaving her..we visit often...


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

i love your siggy, whered you find it?!!!


----------



## Gizmo's Mommy (Oct 22, 2006)

I usually make them myself...though this one I got from another girl, she made it for me...

Update on Gizmo....I've had the heating pad on his back for awhile now, he moved further down my leg (must of gotten too warm) he's still not doing anything but laying there, If I leave the room to he runs and hides in a corner..I am so upset here.
Kevin said we will give it a few more days and if he's not better we will take him somewhere else and get another opinion. I just wish I knew how this happened.."sniff sniff" Also wish I could at least see him try to play or get abit excited, then I would know he's on the mend..

(as for siggy's, what do you like? I will try and see if I have any tubes and make ya something lol..once Gizmo is ok)


----------

